# Mental health after it hits the fan



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

While sitting here staring at the screen, I began running through scenarios about what life might be like after it hits the fan. No TV, maybe limited commercial radio, no internet (GASP!!), and utilities that may or may not work. People have a specific stress response that can cause mental and physical damage over the long term, and that can be very bad for one's health. What do you plan to do to maintain your mental health and wellbeing after life falls apart? What steps would you take to help quell the fear of the unknown and bring down the stress levels to something manageable?

I know much time would be spent on doing what needs to be done to live yet another day, but what kind of diversions would you use to help take your mind momentarily off of the situation and help keep things in balance?


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

I think about that too. Thinking if we start living as sustainable as possible, homesteading, turning off the tv, turn off the A/C and open the windows, etc now, then it will be a norm. Its fashionable to be eco-friendly! Lol. The ones that don't think about doing without modern conveinces will have the hardest time and maybe freak out. But its not doing without in my book. Its gathering as a family, doing chores together, reading books, homeschooling and coming together.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

So important a subject to take into account! Start now by putting a few steps into practice. Turn off the tv, radio, computers and spend a few hours a couple of days a week doing 'other' things that interest the whole family on a regular basis. Definitely make a plan and start putting it into action. Good Lord when we were kids (and poor at that) we'd make an adventure and fun out of just about anything, unlike kids today who are over stimulated by technology and under stimulated by imagination and creativity.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Just saw your post pixieduster - on the same page :2thumb:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

You can only play so many games of cards and re-read so many magazines. The problem is that people get bored and may start doing things that they may regret later, or, they might not regret it later depending on the situations involved.

Personally, I have removed things like TV from my daily activites and replaced TV-time with books, magazines and the garage. Come up with things to do now that occupy your mind and body so that if there is no electronic entertainment you will not be bored.

Consider taking up piano, guitar, violin or some other "manual" instrument that could raise your spirits or the spirits of others ...


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

lovetogrow said:


> Just saw your post pixieduster - on the same page :2thumb:


Must have been typing at th same time. Great minds think alike. Lol!


----------



## Crankyfarmer (Jan 8, 2012)

Think of worst day of your life technology wise. Your car didn't start, you microwave quit, the computer picked up a virus. That will be everyday only worse. I am stocking up on St. John's Wort. It helps keep me at a nice level place. It's easy to dip into depression when things aren't going right and they won't go right after SHTF.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

We have iPads, external battery chargers and 200 AA batteries. We have games on the iPads and hundreds of hours of TV programs. I have a lot of books I can read. Both as physical books and free books on the Kindle. It's still going to be really tough. I'm used to going to the gym five days a week. Walking at the mall five days a week. Going out to eat a couple times a week. Even with being gone a lot and working online with my home business I have times when I'm bored. There's also going to be an incredible amount of stress because we're not going to know what's going to happen. Most likely fires will start and burn out of control with nobody to put them out. Besides bands of people raiding the homes of people looking for food. We'll probably hear a lot of gunfire whether you live in a city or a small town or a semi-rural area.


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

Another problem that I've been worried about is lack of mental health meds in a SHTF scenario. Almost everyone I know (myself included) is on some sort of anti-depressant meds. A rapid withdrawal from these meds can lead to psychosis. I've tried to ween myself off of the meds by myself before and it has been horrible. I can't imagine a large amount of the population trying to withdraw at the same time.


----------



## echo1432 (May 16, 2012)

mamabear2012 said:


> Another problem that I've been worried about is lack of mental health meds in a SHTF scenario. Almost everyone I know (myself included) is on some sort of anti-depressant meds. A rapid withdrawal from these meds can lead to psychosis. I've tried to ween myself off of the meds by myself before and it has been horrible. I can't imagine a large amount of the population trying to withdraw at the same time.


I agree dependance is a bad thing. My strategy puts me in area with low populace so I wouldn't have to worry too much about 'walkers' therefore keeping busying gathering supplies (firewood, food, water) will keep your mind occupied and focused on the next hour or hours instead of days or weeks. It's important to have a 'one day at a time' mindset.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

With the Anti-Depressants and other mental health meds so much of the population is currently using, lay up a big enough stock to ween yourselves off if they suddenly become unavailable, its just about the only thing you can do if supplies suddenly disappear. 

It may sound cold and cruel but if you or anyone you know is dependent upon these meds and they suddenly become unavailable, your/their ONLY other options would be to go cold turkey or take/obtain/acquire them from those who have them......we know where that can lead.....Life is not always fair, but it is better than the alternative!


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

True enough....I'm trying to figure out a way to stock up meds but it's difficult trying not to deprive myself of what I usually take. My insurance doesn't allow me to have more than one month at a time. I'm also concerned with expiration dates if I stock up. It's a tough call.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Crankyfarmer said:


> Think of worst day of your life technology wise. Your car didn't start, you microwave quit, the computer picked up a virus. That will be everyday only worse. I am stocking up on St. John's Wort. It helps keep me at a nice level place. It's easy to dip into depression when things aren't going right and they won't go right after SHTF.


And Melatonin...all natural tablets...stock up??


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thinking a Bible would come in mighty handy too. It's going to be important to find down time and not be on hyperdrive 24-7. Family and support groups will be important as well...knowing that we're not in this alone and have people in similar circumstances to provide a sense of community.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm already certified insane, I doubt I'll notice.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Magus said:


> I'm already certified insane, I doubt I'll notice.


That well could become the new norm!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Yeah, t3h 0-bomb is big on "the new normal."


----------



## artman556 (May 2, 2012)

I am stocking up on books and games


----------



## chris88idaho (Apr 30, 2012)

Overseas l found a laptop to be huge morale boost. Even without Internet nice to play games, listen to music, watch movies. Assuming you can charge solar or something. Also played spades everyday for 2 years.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I may just be out in left field here or be the exception to the rule, but what extra time are talking about?:scratch 

Even now I hardly any extra time, I dont have time for music, TV, games.... I spend most of my time preparing for those times we are here to discuss. When the balloon goes up, their will be even less "Spare" time than I now have. 

I have been up all since almost(is about 01:45 now) daylight picking foods from the garden, preparing them and putting them in the dehydrator. Between loads, have been gathering and preparing medicinals for times when no doctors are available. 

The list goes on. These tasks will only multiply if/when TSHTF. I think you possibly could be fearing this "Extra Time" thing more than you have to.


----------



## chris88idaho (Apr 30, 2012)

Magus said:


> I'm already certified insane, I doubt I'll notice.


Of all the thing I have lost, I think I miss my mind the most (-:


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

Davarm said:


> I may just be out in left field here or be the exception to the rule, but what extra time are talking about?:scratch
> 
> Even now I hardly any extra time, I dont have time for music, TV, games.... I spend most of my time preparing for those times we are here to discuss. When the balloon goes up, their will be even less "Spare" time than I now have.
> 
> ...


I'm not afraid of down time, just curious about what people are planning to do to de-stress. You can't run 110 % 24/7 without burning out in short order. Even front line troops get R&R to keep things in perspective.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

tac803 said:


> I'm not afraid of down time, just curious about what people are planning to do to de-stress. You can't run 110 % 24/7 without burning out in short order. Even front line troops get R&R to keep things in perspective.


Sleep. Goood sleep.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

One word. And it doesnt involve being realy good at baiting fish hooks.


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

the posters who suggested cutting back on outside stimuli now haVe the right of it. I have gotten to the point of living my life "almost" as if TSHHTF and I enjoy my life totally. If I ever get "bored" I take a short walk in the woods and just observe life there. Always song birds around, flowers peeking out of the leaves on the ground. Simple stuff brings lots of joy to me. What I will miss most is Hagen-Daaz coffee ice cream! I cannot make it at home the same for trying. I can do peach and chocolate and strawberry but not the coffee with the same smooth flavor combo. Go swimming in the pond, play piano, sit on the front porch with lemonaid watching the fireflies on a summer night - good living.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

FatTire said:


> One word. And it doesnt involve being realy good at baiting fish hooks.


Ha! Took me while but I get.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

FatTire said:


> One word. And it doesnt involve being realy good at baiting fish hooks.


Lets see, what could that be......gardening maybe..UH....OMG 

Good one FT......


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

im glad others got it... goes back to my first realization that th dems old out us liberals, whn clintion fired joycelyn elders because she suggested masturbation as a form of births control...


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

FatTire said:


> im glad others got it... goes back to my first realization that th dems old out us liberals, whn clintion fired joycelyn elders because she suggested masturbation as a form of births control...


I suppose that could qualify as stress relief.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

goatlady said:


> the posters who suggested cutting back on outside stimuli now haVe the right of it. I have gotten to the point of living my life "almost" as if TSHHTF and I enjoy my life totally. If I ever get "bored" I take a short walk in the woods and just observe life there. Always song birds around, flowers peeking out of the leaves on the ground. Simple stuff brings lots of joy to me. What I will miss most is Hagen-Daaz coffee ice cream! I cannot make it at home the same for trying. I can do peach and chocolate and strawberry but not the coffee with the same smooth flavor combo. Go swimming in the pond, play piano, sit on the front porch with lemonaid watching the fireflies on a summer night - good living.


BINGO :flower: Sounds Divine!


----------



## GailP (Nov 5, 2010)

A lot of people mention laptops, etc but what if the elecricity goes out? My IPad lasts a day if I use it consistantly. Books and stuff would seem the way to go.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

GailP said:


> A lot of people mention laptops, etc but what if the elecricity goes out? My IPad lasts a day if I use it consistantly. Books and stuff would seem the way to go.


You could use your iPad for a long time if you had a couple of these and a LOT of AA batteries:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Portable-Em...?pt=US_Tablet_Accessories&hash=item460402afb3


----------

